# Matchroom December 14th card in London



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank fuck it doesn't clash with Warrens copperbox card on the 7th.

Mitchell, Ryder, Joshua, Purdy, Ochieng and Martin ward on the card, fights not announced until next week but what fights are realistic/acceptable?

Kevin Mitchell- Denis Shafikov 
Lee Purdy- Carson Jones
John Ryder- Nick Blackwell
Larry Ekanduyo- Glenn Foot
Erick Ochieng-Bradley Pryce

Too optimistic?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell ‏@KevinMitchell6 1h
Looks like the next big fight night is going to be 14th December #lookslikearematchonthecards ??

:think


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Kevin Mitchell ‏@KevinMitchell6 1h
> Looks like the next big fight night is going to be 14th December #lookslikearematchonthecards ??
> 
> :think


John Murray tweeted the other day that he's looking for a fight..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Michael Katsidis ‏@michaelkatsidis 13 Oct
It makes sense, an even more decisive victory over Mitchel could almost earn me closer to getting back at Ricky

Michael Katsidis ‏@michaelkatsidis 13 Oct
Maybe Kevin Mitchell would be a good fight coming back into it?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I hope its not katsidis. could he even get a license over here these days?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS better not be Katsidis, he's done.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Tony Owen v Ricky Boylan confirmed oconnor on it ! Plus Simmons


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Katsidis is shot to fuck. It was supposed to be Mathews, Mitchell needs top 15/20 name here


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

John Simpson was mentioned on twitter as possible for Mitchell or cardell


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mitchell needs someone who can fight back so we can then gauge where this ' new' Mitchell is at


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

What about Marsili?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Tony Owen v Ricky Boylan confirmed oconnor on it ! Plus Simmons


Nice fight, there both from same area, should be tasty.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

TBA seems quite busy on this card at the moment, and some on here would have you think hes exclusive to FW shows


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

ste1983 said:


> TBA seems quite busy on this card at the moment, and some on here would have you think hes exclusive to FW shows


Card not finalised yet lol Argument over TBC he determined his contract.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Would like it to be Marsilli or Murray. Kataidis would be shit.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Would like it to be Marsilli or Murray. Kataidis would be shit.


Agreed plus I doubt he could make the weight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> John Simpson was mentioned on twitter as possible for Mitchell or cardell


Simpson is fighting Coyle Nov 2nd


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Simmons v Camacho?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mitchell/Moses would be a decent fight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Murray fight will be poor as the guy as been inactive for so long


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Mitchell/Moses would be a decent fight.


I have no desire to see him fight Moses.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The card is at the O2.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting that Hearn says "full news this week" for this card when we still don't know the full undercard for the bill three weeks prior.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Simmons v Camacho?


Not sure.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Interesting that Hearn says "full news this week" for this card when we still don't know the full undercard for the bill three weeks prior.


Everyone knows that undercard's shit so he's dragging it out


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell/Burns II Glass Jaw vs Broken Jaw :ibutt


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

If it's katsidis will we get another fight poster like last time


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> If it's katsidis will we get another fight poster like last time


Lol that poster was shocking!


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind it being Rees


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

They won't dream of putting Mitchell back in with Katsidis.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The card is at the O2.


With that I'll guess:

Mitchell - Quintero/Gesta - IBF eliminator. Note: not final eliminator

Ekundayo - Foot. Easy to remake. Probs enough to for Larry to have recovered.

Ryder - TTA for a WBA bauble

Ochieng - Someone confidence-building like Carslaw/Pryce/Carruthers

Simmons - Camacho. Can't see any other reason to have Simmons fight in London. Last chance for Wadi.

Joshua - TTL(atvian)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Lilo said:


> With that I'll guess:
> 
> Mitchell - Quintero/Gesta - IBF eliminator. Note: not final eliminator
> 
> ...


Joshua won't be fighting Latvians.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Hamilton title defence maybe?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> With that I'll guess:
> 
> Mitchell - Quintero/Gesta - IBF eliminator. Note: not final eliminator
> 
> ...


Bradley Pryce is fighting in Denmark on Saturday.

He'd take the Ochieng fight after though I reckon.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Marsili would batter Mitchell


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Marsili would batter Mitchell


Mitchell would have to be at his best to compete with marsilli.

He is so strong at the weight but maintains good speed.
I'd fancy marsilli as well from what I've seen but Mitchell really is talented so shouldn't be written off.

As for this date.with it being at the O2,I see it being Mitchell-Rees for sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Mitchell would have to be at his best to compete with marsilli.
> 
> He is so strong at the weight but maintains good speed.
> I'd fancy marsilli as well from what I've seen but Mitchell really is talented so shouldn't be written off.
> ...


Rees is out until early next year.

This would be a decent card.

Emiliano Marsilli v Kevin Mitchell (European Lightweight)
Anthony Joshua 6x3
Lee Purdy v Erik Ocheing (British Light Middleweight Eliminator) 
John Ryder v Nick Blackwell (British Middleweight Eliminator)
Larry Ekundayo v Glen Foot (British Welterweight Eliminator)
Stephen Simmons v Wadi Camacho (WBC Inter-Continental Cruiserweight)


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

Almost 100% sure Mitchell won't be fighting John. It's looking like John's out November 22nd on a Coldwell show over 8 rounds against a bum. He was offered Crolla and accepted the fight but Crolla doesn't want to fight John


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Rees is out until early next year.
> 
> This would be a decent card.
> 
> ...


That is a good card.

Get your mate on the blower and tell him!


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

A good card would be :
Mitchell vs Bogere 
Joshua vs Dallas
Purdy vs Alcine
Ochieng vs Pryce
Ekundayo vs Foot
Simmons vs Camacho
Ryder vs Hope


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I remember Boylan in same gym as me as a kid. He's come a long way that's all i can say. Although i don't think he's the goods sadly..

It's a close fight but i think Owen can take it on points. Both have been matched softly but Owen's stepped up of late and i think he can mix it up enough.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Bundu-Purdy agreed apparently.

http://www.boxingscene.com/leonard-bundu-lee-purdy-parties-agree-12-14-bout--70626

Did not expect that...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Frank was trying to get bundu for Gavin. Prob why Eddie got him for purdy


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Frank was trying to get bundu for Gavin. Prob why Eddie got him for purdy


Did not expect this!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know why but I really dislike Purdy, never seen Bundu but if he's not shit then he'll beat Purdy. Good little fight though i guess.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I don't know why but I really dislike Purdy, never seen Bundu but if he's not shit then he'll beat Purdy. Good little fight though i guess.


Came in overweight in his last two fights and gave the worst challenge for a world title i've ever seen against a one-handed Alexander (Not one-handed like Klitschko-Chisora or Ward-Froch, he was punching exclusively with one hand from the second round). I'm surprised Eddie is putting the money up for Purdy, especially if John Ryder ends up with a nothing fight...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How does purdy keep getting these chances,world title followed by European.

He is game and has a punchers chance but bundu is strong and skilled,he should have far too much for him.

Good fight though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I don't know why but I really dislike Purdy, never seen Bundu but if he's not shit then he'll beat Purdy. Good little fight though i guess.


He's a good guy who can be in entertaining fights, very limited though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> *How does purdy keep getting these chances,world title followed by European*.
> 
> He is game and has a punchers chance but bundu is strong and skilled,he should have far too much for him.
> 
> Good fight though.


:eddie


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Came in overweight in his last two fights and gave the worst challenge for a world title i've ever seen against a one-handed Alexander (Not one-handed like Klitschko-Chisora or Ward-Froch, he was punching exclusively with one hand from the second round). I'm surprised Eddie is putting the money up for Purdy, especially if John Ryder ends up with a nothing fight...


Also this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-23804724

I'm not sure what has happened to the case, though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Also this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-23804724
> 
> I'm not sure what has happened to the case, though.


:lol:

Forgot about that, must have been found not guilty. Been over a month since the court date.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

On the subject of it not clashing with the Dec 7th card, is that still going ahead?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> On the subject of it not clashing with the Dec 7th card, is that still going ahead?


Yes mate. Smith-Blackledge and Matthews-Ormond :good


----------



## banterford (Oct 15, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How does purdy keep getting these chances,world title followed by European.
> 
> He is game and has a punchers chance but bundu is strong and skilled,he should have far too much for him.
> 
> Good fight though.


what happened to the old 'can't challenge for the European off a loss/stoppage loss'?

hope frankie gavin is having something half-decent setup by FW :bart


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

banterford said:


> what happened to the old 'can't challenge for the European off a loss/stoppage loss'?


Doesn't exist any more, it seems.

It was just off a loss that you couldn't fight for the title, if I remember correctly.

DeGale fought Wilczewski off the back of the Groves loss.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What a load of shit. Purdy is bang average.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

since as though Bundu is lined up for Purdy. What about Funtime Frankie against Van Heerden for the IBO belt? Decent workout for him :hey


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> The card is at the O2.


Atomic Kitten are on at the O2 along with 911, Liberty X and 5ive on that date????


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> Atomic Kitten are on at the O2 along with 911, Liberty X and 5ive on that date????


Now that's what I call an undercard.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Now that's what I call an undercard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What a load of shit. Purdy is bang average.


Still in fun fights. Wouldn't you rather see Bundu defending his title against Purdy on Sky than against an average fighter in a fight you will never see?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still in fun fights. Wouldn't you rather see Bundu defending his title against Purdy on Sky than against an average fighter in a fight you will never see?


Yup.

I think Eddie is sacrificing Purdy in the pursuit of Frankie Gavin.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still in fun fights. Wouldn't you rather see Bundu defending his title against Purdy on Sky than against an average fighter in a fight you will never see?


Definate,it's still an interesting fight that I expect to be entertaining.

If purdy misses weight I expect Eddie to dump him or demand he steps up to face ochieng or less likely Brian rose.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee Purdy's got a European title fight. Decent considering how badly he was beaten in his last fight, even with the crazy circumstances surrounding it all.

Thank fuck there's no Carson Jones, hopefully Matchroom are finished giving him paydays now. Last I heard about him was that he had quit and was now working in a car wash in Oklahoma.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Lee Purdy's got a European title fight. Decent considering how badly he was beaten in his last fight, even with the crazy circumstances surrounding it all.
> 
> Thank fuck there's no Carson Jones, hopefully Matchroom are finished giving him paydays now. Last I heard about him was that he had quit and was now working in a car wash in Oklahoma.


fucking hell!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Now that's what I call an undercard.


:rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still in fun fights. Wouldn't you rather see Bundu defending his title against Purdy on Sky than against an average fighter in a fight you will never see?


No, not interested in mismatches. If they found someone on Purdy's level who would make for a good fight I wouldn't mind but this is the 2nd fight in a row where Purdy's fighting an opponent levels above him.

This is the problem with Eddie's Sky monopoly, average fighters like Purdy get these opportunities and are showcased to the casual Sky Sports audience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Ishy said:


> No, not interested in mismatches. If they found someone on Purdy's level who would make for a good fight I wouldn't mind but this is the 2nd fight in a row where Purdy's fighting an opponent levels above him.
> 
> This is the problem with Eddie's Sky monopoly, average fighters like Purdy get these opportunities and are showcased to the casual Sky Sports audience.


Is Bundu that good?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Is Bundu that good?


He's not great but he's still much better than Purdy.

edit: By that mean he's not world level.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Ishy said:


> He's not great but he's still much better than Purdy.
> 
> edit: By that mean he's not world level.


as long as its not the main event I dont really have a problem.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> as long as its not the main event I dont really have a problem.


Mitchell be main event! Think hamilton on bill too


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Mitchell be main event! Think hamilton on bill too


be nice if both of them were in European title fights as well.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> be nice if both of them were in European title fights as well.


Hamilton v daws be good! Perhaps get Italian champ over


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Definate,it's still an interesting fight that I expect to be entertaining.
> 
> If purdy misses weight I expect Eddie to dump him or demand he steps up to face ochieng or less likely Brian rose.


*Lee Purdy @LeePurdy1*

*If I don't make welter this time I will retire not move up. Last time I had 28 days this time I have a full camp #noexcuses #andthenew*


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

12x3 lightweight Kevin Mitchell 35(25)-2(2)-0 

SC Brunet Zamora 25(11)-1-2 


IBF Inter-Continental lightweight title
bout subject to change & commission approval

12x3 welterweight Leonard Bundu 29(10)-0-2 

SC Lee Purdy 20(13)-4(1)-1 


EBU (European) welterweight title
bout subject to change & commission approval

10x3 light welterweight Tony Owen 15(2)-2(1)-0 

SC Ricky Boylan 9(3)-0-0 


BBBofC Southern Area light welterweight title
bout subject to change & commission approval

10x3 light welterweight Danny Connor 10-7(1)-1 

SC Tyler Goodjohn 9(4)-2(1)-0 


bout subject to change & commission approval

10x3 lightweight Ryan Taylor 8(3)-2-1 

SC Floyd Moore 9(6)-3(2)-1 


vacant BBBofC Southern Area lightweight title
bout subject to change & commission approval

8x3 middleweight John Ryder 15(9)-1-0 

SC Jezz Wilson 11(7)-1(1)-1 


bout subject to change & commission approval

6x3 heavyweight Anthony Joshua 3(3)-0-0 

SC Dorian Darch 7(1)-2(1)-0 


bout subject to change & commission approval

6x3 welterweight Erick Ochieng 14(4)-2-0 

SC Dale Evans 7(3)-1-1 


bout subject to change & commission approval

6x3 lightweight Martin Joseph Ward 6(2)-0-0 

SC Lance Sheehan 5(1)-2-0 


bout subject to change & commission approval

6x3 light welterweight John Wayne Hibbert 11(5)-2-0 

SC TBA 


bout subject to change & commission approval

4x3 cruiserweight Wadi Camacho 10(6)-2(1)-0 

SC TBA 


bout subject to change & commission approval

4x3 cruiserweight Ben Ileyemi 2(1)-0-0 

SC TBA


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

I see Ochieng - Dale Evans (Glenn Foot prizefighter runner up) has been added. Shaping up to be a cracking bill this. If you had Froch-Groves on top of this last Saturday, then it would have been a decent PPV IMO


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Bliminciple said:


> is counter viagra​ ​ CLICK HERE http://edmedrx.com/ (copy and paste the link into your browser if link is not clickable) take delivery of kamagra propecia magnesium stearate you are and cialis how to take how to get viagra on internet forums where buy viagra viagra 40 years buy cialis with prescriptionbuy levitra without prescription in madridviagra 100 pricerogaine or propeciaCuban ppg viagraOriginal cialis forumpropecia mattressesbest viagraas buying kamagra onlineviagra imagelaboratory kamagra chilevademecum or propeciawhere to buy viagraprice of cialis in spainlevitra orodispersiblebuy cialis online in madridcialis 5 mg vademecumbuy cialis in Tarragonaerectile dysfunction cialisportugal propecia prescription spain propecia cialis levitra viagra lilly icos cialis levitra pharmacy viagra precio oficial cialis soft tipos de viagra natural rogaine propecia priligy y cruz verde buy viagra online discount cialis en valencia priligy generico precio viagra madrid viagra ingredients cheap cialis sale levitra espana priligy price that has effects propecia online pharmacy buy viagra in barcelona in hand buy authentic viagraviagra delivered fastRísquez propeciaventa cialis by internetbuy original cialis contrareembolsobuy cialis en farmacias espanolaslatent propeciaviagra precio solesviagra hace damageprecaucion take viagrapropecia finasteride 1 mbpropecia educacionlike a la viagrakamagranatural viagralevitra precio tiene thatlevitra medicineGeneric propecia finasteride 1mglevitra erectile dysfunctionviagra sin receta pharmacybuy viagra madridviagra zaratelilly propeciacialis no me hizo efectocialis y steroidsdefinicionpatente propeciacialis in excuses pongaspropecia foampropecia fromtaking Cialis 10 mg viagra in spain without prescription priligy price in mexico levitra paypal kamagra contrareembolso to serving as hard cialis propecia androgenetic alopecia topical sold in pharmacies without prescription viagra cialis viagra cialis priligy matter interaction takes contrareembolso viagra best buy generic cialis Original viagra buy cialis contrareembolso espana cialis compare levitra malaga


I've PM'd you mate...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

yafai, ogogo and martin murray added to the bill.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> yafai, ogogo and martin murray added to the bill.


ogogo should be on one of the golden boy cards tbh

funny im saying this but this card has too many fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A fantastic looking card covering so many spectrums.

I look forward to seeing Mitchell in a competitive fight,ochieng-Evans should be good and Martin Murray and kal Yafai returning.purdy-bundu should be entertaining and then you have 3 good trade fights and Joshua,McDonnell,Ryder and ogogo.

Fuck me.a hell of a card.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryder is off the card


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

tdw said:


> Ryder is off the card


Hand injury I heard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

tdw said:


> Ryder is off the card


Injury?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

No point watching. All the fights are fixed.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Injury?


Hand


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> No point watching. All the fights are fixed.


:lol:

Someone said that on Twitter to Edward.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Shame about Ryder but there's a lot on anyway.

Certainly better than the Froch undercard.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Has a final eliminator in the pipeline with Coyle/Mitchell, hope it comes off.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Paul Smith vs Alistair Warren on the bill. What is the point?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearn suggesting that Murray could well become our next Paper Champion in Monaco. Fuck's sake...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

This is such a small hall type card.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Hearn suggesting that Murray could well become our next Paper Champion in Monaco. Fuck's sake...


Which belt? and against who?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

"I've become a typical Scouser now, I've got a solicitor on my speed dial" 

:lol:


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anybody have any interest in this bill outside of Purdy - Bundu?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Which belt? and against who?


Said at the presser that Murray is expecting to challenge for "the world middleweight title" in Monaco. That would suggest the WBA are planning to upgrade Golvokin to Super Champion....


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

FFS


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Look how nice Saint Eddie is, giving everyone an easy payday before Christimas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Said at the presser that Murray is expecting to challenge for "the world middleweight title" in Monaco. That would suggest the WBA are planning to upgrade Golvokin to Super Champion....


yeh they are.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Golovkin/Murray was planned for Monaco, wasn't it?


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> yeh they are.


How can that be? I thought you had to unify to be made the super champion? What are the criteria?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> This is such a small hall type card.


With a European title fight on it?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This WBA "super champ" and "regular champ" was ridiculous before now it's just down right degrading. What a complete nonsense.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> This WBA "super champ" and "regular champ" was ridiculous before now it's just down right degrading. What a complete nonsense.


It's disgusting. Golovkin has done nothing to deserve elevated status. Now some other chump gets a chance to be a paper champ making the most avoided fighter in boxing... easier to avoid! Fucking ludicrous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Does anybody have any interest in this bill outside of Purdy - Bundu?


Yes. It's a shame Zamora and Joshua pulled out but it's still a decent card.

Owen-Boylan Connor-Goodjohn, Taylor-Moore Ochieng-Evans are all good fights, not the best fighters out there but good match ups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> How can that be? I thought you had to unify to be made the super champion? What are the criteria?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They just make it up as they go along.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Embarrassing that Murray refuses to fight Golovkin and instead fights for the WBA paper belt, while he will call himself a world champion. Pathetic behaviour really. Same as Quigg, the reason there is never elite fighters here. There happy to parade around a trash belt ducking all around them and calling themselves a world champion.WBC Silver belt is a world belt also. WBO international.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

MisMatchroom Boxing


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> They just make it up as they go along.


If you've defended it more than 5 times they can upgrade You to super champ


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Not looking great


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of the opponents on this card are poor for matchroom.

McDonnell fighting a guy kal Yafai was going to fight a couple of months ago isn't good form considering he needs competitive fights and against strong bantams not super flyweights.
Martin Murray is ok because he has been out of the ring.
Wadi camacho v John Anthony in a 4 rounder is a pointless excercise.if he just needs ring time then put him in with a lower tier guy with a winning record or an old hand on the way down.
Ryder and Joshua are out unfortunately.

I for one love the small hall style fights but 3 at area level on 1 card is overkill.

Bundu-purdy is now the obvious standout.

Paul smith is another fairly meaningless fight for a British champion.this card like last years Christmas cracker has fallen apart due to injuries and politics.shame.

But worst for me is Anthony ogogos fight.with all due respect to dan Blackwell whose record is deceiving.this is of little value to an Olympic medalist even one returning to action.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a crap time of year to put events on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's a crap time of year to put events on.


Seasons Beatings & 12 Fights of Christmas would have been quality names as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Seasons Beatings & 12 Fights of Christmas would have been quality names as well.


:lol:

I love Season's Beatings! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This card is not great by any means and is more quantity then quality,it does have an interesting main event and we should have six hours of boxing and there is a few Area title 50-50 between mismatches.Hearn usually has problems with the London shows for some reason but and the moment it should be better then the London finest card and the last years so called Christmas cracker,at least it has a half decent main event.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> This card is not great by any means and is more quantity then quality,it does have an interesting main event and we should have six hours of boxing and there is a few Area title 50-50 between mismatches.Hearn usually has problems with the London shows for some reason but and the moment it should be better then the London finest card and the last years so called Christmas cracker,at least it has a half decent main event.


yeh to suggest the card if full of mismatches is to ignore allot of the card.

Purdy v Bundu, Mitchell v El Ougzhari, Taylor v Moore, Owen v Bolayn, Connor v Goodjohn are all competative.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> yeh to suggest the card if full of mismatches is to ignore allot of the card.
> 
> Purdy v Bundu, Mitchell v El Ougzhari, Taylor v Moore, Owen v Bolayn, Connor v Goodjohn are all competative.


Ochieng-Evans should be good also, boxrec reckon it's at Welter, would Ochieng make welter?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ochieng-Evans should be good also, boxrec reckon it's at Welter, would Ochieng make welter?


yeh he has moved down.

Once Gavin moves on, a division with Ochieng, Vassell, Purdy, Lynnes, Skeete is very competitive.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ochieng-Evans should be good also, boxrec reckon it's at Welter, would Ochieng make welter?


It is at welter.

It seems ochieng is contemplating campaigning at welterweight.interesting as he always did seem to have a reach disadvantage at light middle.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> yeh he has moved down.
> 
> Once Gavin moves on, a division with Ochieng, Vassell, Purdy, Lynnes, Skeete is very competitive.


Ochieng-vassell is a cracking looking fight.

It's possible Bradley Saunders could be at welter yet as well,although he claims he will fight competitively at light welter.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> yeh to suggest the card if full of mismatches is to ignore allot of the card.
> 
> Purdy v Bundu, Mitchell v El Ougzhari, Taylor v Moore, Owen v Bolayn, Connor v Goodjohn are all competative.


Yep, it's an average show by the standerds Matchroom want to get to which might be decent and shits over the old ffn format and it's better than Wazzas last London show.He can and hopefully will do better in the future imo


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

What do we reckon the running order will be? (or has it been confirmed?)

SKY SPORTS 2 8PM
OGOGO
SMITH
MURRAY
MITCHELL VS EL OUAZGHARI
BUNDU VS. PURDY


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Possibly Owen-Boylan on the main show as well. Mind i'm not sure how they will get through 16 fights in 6 hours


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

McDonnell will be on there as well


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yes. It's a shame Zamora and Joshua pulled out but it's still a decent card.
> 
> Owen-Boylan Connor-Goodjohn, Taylor-Moore Ochieng-Evans are all good fights, not the best fighters out there but good match ups.


Aye, little more than a trade show though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One result for tomorrow night.; John Mcdonald will eb doing the darts world champs so we have a different MC.. Think its Thomas Treiber


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Running Order

Camacho
Taylor
Ileyemi 
Yafai
Smith
Owen
Ward
Ogogo
McDonnell
Murray
mitchell
purdu
connor
ocheing
hibbert
mucha


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

McDonald is really good on the darts and he has the best voice of any MC in British boxing. He makes mistakes and comes out with some drivel though.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone going to this tonight? I've got a mofo of a hangover and am really not feeling it but will heroically drag myself along.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonell and Paul Smith's opponents are a joke. McDonell's might prove to be a tough Mexican but the Board should not be sanctioning this shite. Championship level fighters against journeymen? Nah that's bollocks.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

So Martin Murray's fighting someone he has already beat years ago? Great.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The only competitive fights on this 16 fight card are the three 10 rounders and possibly Bundu/Purdy. Showing it from 6pm though, when Boxnation do the same and show all the non-competitive shite people moan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The only competitive fights on this 16 fight card are the three 10 rounders and possibly Bundu/Purdy. Showing it from 6pm though, when Boxnation do the same and show all the non-competitive shite people moan.


True, but when does Frank have 4 competitive fights on a card? The card definitely is too big though and if Zamora was still fighting Mitchell i think it would be a good card, it's still solid though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The only competitive fights on this 16 fight card are the three 10 rounders and possibly Bundu/Purdy. Showing it from 6pm though, when Boxnation do the same and show all the non-competitive shite people moan.


People will be moaning tonight as well.He needs to schedule the Area title fights well which I don`t think he has done by the looks of it with one of them looking like it`s on before 6.I`m happy to have the choice of being able to watch the early undercard action,when on days gone by we only got to see the taped undercard highlights after the one live fight on FFN.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> McDonell and Paul Smith's opponents are a joke. McDonell's might prove to be a tough Mexican but the Board should not be sanctioning this shite. Championship level fighters against journeymen? Nah that's bollocks.


Yeah I don't like seeing this.

McDonnell needs fights with fringe world or European contenders.if he drops down a level to keep busy then he needs to fight someone his own size at least.

Paul smith fight is ridiculous really.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> People will be moaning tonight as well.He needs to schedule the Area title fights well which I don`t think he has done by the looks of it with one of them looking like it`s on before 6.I`m happy to have the choice of being able to watch the early undercard action,when on days gone by we only got to see the taped undercard highlights after the one live fight on FFN.


That's true Ash, nice to at least have the option. And as bad as the undercard is it can't be much worse than Hull/Stoke which Sky are showing :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> That's true Ash, nice to at least have the option. And as bad as the undercard is it can't be much worse than Hull/Stoke which Sky are showing :lol:


Yep bit of a shit day for Sky,when they are showing Stoke-Hull and BT shows City-Arsenal:good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ochieng vs Evans could be an absolute belter. Danny Connor is always fun too


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Ochieng vs Evans could be an absolute belter. Danny Connor is always fun too


Ochieng-Evans can be a stand out bout.especially over 6 rounds.i expect a fast start from both and a cracking little tussle.

Mentioned elsewhere that if ochieng settles at welter then a fight with Denton vassell would be exciting.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

This is going to be a painful watch with Johnny Nelson presenting


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

About quality not quantity, another *shit card.*

The Murray and McDonnell fights are hilarious....:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> About quality not quantity, another *shit card.*
> 
> The Murray and McDonnell fights are hilarious....:lol:


I actually agree, 70% of this card is utter dross, not good enough.


----------

